# new rocks thinking black background



## reptiler13 (Jan 24, 2009)

I am think about putting black background i think it will make the rocks stand out









one of the first pics taken of my 210









new river rocks about 340 lbs.










random fish pics


----------



## lam man48 (Jan 14, 2007)

A black back round would be nice and give a good popand nice pics


----------



## reptiler13 (Jan 24, 2009)

thank you, i do agree. i was also thinking of plants not a lot maybe a 4 or 5 spread out through the tank


----------



## madjecks (Jun 8, 2009)

Not sure if its just me, but I kinda liked how your tank was to begin with rather then how it is now, it may just be the pics but to me it kinda looks overboard with the rocks and doesn't look like you are getting that nice color off the sand anymore. Some plants would definitely help tho. And Black background for sure.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

+1 I like a more natural look and the stacked rocks just seems too artificial. Maybe if it was jumbled up more. I'm sure the fish don't care as long as there are caves and hiding spots though.


----------



## reptiler13 (Jan 24, 2009)

i do agree it is cluttered but i really like all the holes for my fish to hide maybe take some out in the front, we shall see


----------



## Dizzcat (Aug 26, 2008)

To me it looks like all the rocks are too flat and do not create many caves for the big fish. Can they even fit in them? It looks way to stacked and looks like it takes up more room than creating spots for them. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Yeah I like the first picture of the tank the best. The other 2 seemed to cluttered and bunched together with the stacked rocks. Just my opinion and beautiful fish!


----------



## Dizzcat (Aug 26, 2008)

Is there a way you could stack the rocks upright? I think that would look better, maybe make 2 or 3 stacks and have more open sand? The first pic looks better because you can really see the fish, they stand out. The ones with the rocks, the fish fade out against it.

I had a black background on my old tank and it was hard to see my darker fish. When I got a new tank I went with a midnight blue instead. It came out a little lighter than I expected, but I like it better because not only do my light fish stand out, but my dark ones too. :thumb:

Again, just my MHO.


----------



## reptiler13 (Jan 24, 2009)

thank you all for the input i am now planning on remodeling will post pics when finished


----------



## jlos1213 (May 15, 2009)

I agree with the others.....the rocks look too layered. Maybe you can mix them up a bit so they don't look so flat. Your fish look awesome in the first pic...but you hardly notice them in the other two. I'm sure you can arrange them differently so they compliment the tank and the fish more. Maybe there's just too many of them.


----------



## reptiler13 (Jan 24, 2009)

here is new rock setup i am going to be adding a few plants still deciding what color background


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

looks better. You might want to try leaning them against less flat rocks if you would like to see inside the gaps...instead of a flat piece blocking the view. Kinda like the ends of this pic.


----------

